# Moving to Mexico City...from Monterrey- already?



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Good news. It has come to be that my company and I agree that having a Mexico City office is the right thing to do. Right now, I live in Monterrey and have been since March. I work directly with our partner company here in Monterrey, which also has a small office in DF. Most if not all of my clients are based in Mexico City, so it makes perfect sense. I moved to Monterrey to oversee manufacturing, however right now with the increase in projects and needing to be more client facing, starting a Mexico City is a must for 2012. Looking to make a move in March/April.

This site has been very help[ful to me when I was planning my move to Monterrey. Now that I am here in Mexico the hard part is done. Now I will be looking for some information about Mexico City living. I have visited DF probably 6 or 7 dozen times, however never really researched the "living" aspect. I liken it to having grandkids (I am told), you can spoil them and send them home to the parents. When I go to DF I do my work, have my meetings, eat great and have a good time, then I leave and don't worry about the hussle and bussle I am leaving behind.

Here are some questions:
-where would be a good place to live that has some expat communities? Looking between Santa Fe and Downtown. I would love to live in the Condessa area but I think that may be too crowded for me. I like my space.

-any idea the price range for 3 bedroom houses in good neighborhoods? I don't want to live in an apartment. I have another baby due in December and I think we will need some space. (its another girl, thats makes 3 plus my fiance)

-Moving companies inside Mexico that specialize in expat moves? I have 2 names, but they were international moving companies, not internal Mexico Moving companies. I will want the company to move everything we have. I won't have my truck to carry the bulk of it. Since we moved here to Monterrey, we have aquired allot of "stuff".

I'm excited about this move and the potential for furthering my companies business growth in Mexico. I am also excited, I hate to say it because I love(d) it here, is to get the heck out of Monterrey!!!!:clap2: Its boggling how Mexico City is now one of the safest cities in Mexico. Sad to see whats happened to Monterrey, but its time to leave.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Can't help very much, but you've already visited Mexico City several times, enough to know how bad the traffic is. If you can find an area you like that's close to where you will be working, look for a house there first.

And best of luck to you.



conorkilleen said:


> Hello everyone,
> Good news. It has come to be that my company and I agree that having a Mexico City office is the right thing to do. Right now, I live in Monterrey and have been since March. I work directly with our partner company here in Monterrey, which also has a small office in DF. Most if not all of my clients are based in Mexico City, so it makes perfect sense. I moved to Monterrey to oversee manufacturing, however right now with the increase in projects and needing to be more client facing, starting a Mexico City is a must for 2012. Looking to make a move in March/April.
> 
> This site has been very help[ful to me when I was planning my move to Monterrey. Now that I am here in Mexico the hard part is done. Now I will be looking for some information about Mexico City living. I have visited DF probably 6 or 7 dozen times, however never really researched the "living" aspect. I liken it to having grandkids (I am told), you can spoil them and send them home to the parents. When I go to DF I do my work, have my meetings, eat great and have a good time, then I leave and don't worry about the hussle and bussle I am leaving behind.
> ...


WashDC/SMA


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

DNP said:


> Can't help very much, but you've already visited Mexico City several times, enough to know how bad the traffic is. If you can find an area you like that's close to where you will be working, look for a house there first.


uhhh...yeah. the Traffic is horrible. Public transportation is good and so are the taxis. they also have the Ecobikes that you can make a deposit and ride all over the city if need be. We have some bikes and I am looking forward to when they close the Reforma down on Sundays and open it up to bikers. Thats a great thing they do for the people. They also close down the Reforma for street concerts every once in a while by the Angel. I know they did as well for the World Cup and had huge TV screens set up in the Rotundas.

I am pretty open to the "where". I just want to be close to downtown, somewhat. I have clients in Santa Fe and also over by Chapultipec Park. so anywhere that I dont have to travel for an hour by taxi to get to a meeting is good. I really like the Santa Fe area, but there is not much to do out there. Kinda boring unless you like to drive golf balls or visit the new mall. (someone prove me wrong here)

As far as the office goes, the plan would be to set that up and combine our partner company and ours into the same office. That may make it a little more difficult since I dont want to live far from the office, my clients offices, or from the fun stuff there is to do. I would bet that I would be working out of my home for the first 6-8 months until we land on an office location. So many things going through my head right now...one step at a time.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You will have to go back a few pages but there were some very good threads about various living areas. In addition proximity to where you work will be a key piece.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> You will have to go back a few pages but there were some very good threads about various living areas. In addition proximity to where you work will be a key piece.


Thanks Conklin. I did that before I posted. I searched "Mexico City" and it brought up every post that had the word "Mexico" in it. Thats the majority of whats on this site. I did look back pages and found everything from school names, areas to live (Santa Fe, Interlomas, ect) which I already know somewhat, old unfinished arguments, old finished arguments, just plain ole' bad info, and everything in between. 

I was hoping to start a fresh thread with good info. No arguing about crime and he said-she-said stuff.

My main need is for maybe a helpful link to Mexico City real estate and apartment/housing rentals. I am leaning towards Santa Fe, Polanco, and the Interlomas area. The office will be in either one of those areas.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> I searched "Mexico City" and it brought up every post that had the word "Mexico" in it.


This may sound goofy, but I search this forum using a regular google search. It finds old threads here much better than the forum's search engine. Put in something like "living in Mexico City" and it'll surely pull up threads from here.

I too remember those threads that conklinw is referring to.
Suerte...


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

circle110 said:


> This may sound goofy, but I search this forum using a regular google search. It finds old threads here much better than the forum's search engine. Put in something like "living in Mexico City" and it'll surely pull up threads from here.
> 
> I too remember those threads that conklinw is referring to.
> Suerte...


I think I found them all. I took the time to look at pages all the way back to 2007. I have some friends in DF that are helping with the search as well, but they are all bias. 

I may be getting ahead of myself, but just the thought of getting out of Monterrey has me FULL STEAM AHEAD!!! TOOT TOOT!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> just the thought of getting out of Monterrey has me FULL STEAM AHEAD!!! TOOT TOOT!


Understood! Mexico City is nuts but it has a heck of a lot to offer and it would be wayyy higher on my list than Monterrey as a place to live.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Understood! Mexico City is nuts but it has a heck of a lot to offer and it would be wayyy higher on my list than Monterrey as a place to live.


No doubt. especially for an expat here on business. The other good thing is that it is that much closer to Puerto Escondido where we have property and family. Long 4-5 day weekend trips dont seem that bad now.

Anyway, still looking for some advice from the Mexico City expats here. Thanks averyone for the suggestions. i love this place.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

You mentioned you don't want an apartment.

That pretty much rules out Interlomas unless you want to live in townhomes.

The problem with Interlomas is traffic. It's tough getting in and out in morning commutes because there are only a few ways in and out. However, the shopping areas are second to none in terms of variety.

Some of these townhomes can run anywhere from $1200 USD to over $3000+ USD per month, but you have to look hard for the $1200 variety.

For links, most of the major newspapers like reforma.com --- portada an El Universal have classified sections

Also take a look at
Buscador de casas en venta en México, casas en renta en México - Trovit Casas
Bienes raíces metroscubicos.com - La oferta inmobiliaria más grande de México
Portal Inmobiliario www.rentasyventas.com - Bienes Raices en México - Bolsa Inmobiliaria en México - Agencias Inmobiliarias - Casas, Terrenos, Departamentos y Haciendas. Inmuebles en México. - ventasyrentas - www.RentasyVentas.com
Anuncios gratis México Compra Venta, Articulos usados, Clasificados, Avisos Gratis|Alamaula|México
Anuncios en México - Aviso Oportuno en México - Clasificados en México - Casas en México - Empleo en México - Cursos en México - Celulares en México
Propiedades e Inmuebles: Renta y Venta de casas, departamentos, locales comerciales, oficinas, naves industriales, terrenos - zonaprop.com

If you are going to have clients in Santa Fe and Lomas de Chapultepec, I would recommend Santa Fe. Going down Reforma and back is very easy from Santa Fe except during rush hour toward the city (sounds odd, but that's how it works, the Mexico-Toluca Highway gets backed up around 4 p.m. onward). Getting from Interlomas to those areas is worse.

In Santa Fe, you are also looking at apartments, but there are very good townhome communities. I knew of some along Avenida Bernardo Quintana, which is like 1/2 mile SE of the Santa Fe Mall. There are also some townhomes just north across the street from the Santa Fe Mall.

Forget Condesa, that's nice to visit for restaurants, but as far as living there in the manner you want, it's kind of tough. For a family Santa Fe or Interlomas would be the tops.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Rodrigo84 said:


> You mentioned you don't want an apartment.
> 
> That pretty much rules out Interlomas unless you want to live in townhomes.
> 
> ...


YES! Thats Rodrigo! This information help a TON. Exactly what I was looking for. Right now my budget is between 1500 and 2000 USD per month. I was talking to an associate of mine about an hour ago and he lives about 5 minutes from the Polanco Zone...right by the building in Lomas de Chap. that has the tree growing out of it? Edificio de Arbole. Thats about a block from one of my clients offices and I really like that area when I go to it. He pays about 12,500 pesos for a one bedroom flat.

Santa Fe is a great area although I dont know it very well. Another one of my clients offices are right there as well. I really like how it is modern and seems to have the luxuries that we are missing here in Monterrey (for expats anyway). I'll have a family of 5 come December and I really like my outdoor space for the girls to run around.

thanks again for the info!! I was hoping you would post!


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

conorkilleen said:


> YES! Thats Rodrigo! This information help a TON. Exactly what I was looking for. Right now my budget is between 1500 and 2000 USD per month. I was talking to an associate of mine about an hour ago and he lives about 5 minutes from the Polanco Zone...right by the building in Lomas de Chap. that has the tree growing out of it? Edificio de Arbole. Thats about a block from one of my clients offices and I really like that area when I go to it. He pays about 12,500 pesos for a one bedroom flat.
> 
> Santa Fe is a great area although I dont know it very well. Another one of my clients offices are right there as well. I really like how it is modern and seems to have the luxuries that we are missing here in Monterrey (for expats anyway). I'll have a family of 5 come December and I really like my outdoor space for the girls to run around.
> 
> thanks again for the info!! I was hoping you would post!


I know exactly where that building is. Right off Palmas on to the Periferico and you can see it.

You can go from Santa Fe via Reforma an then on to Palmas down to that point by Periferico very easily in the mornings if you are up before 8 a.m. Afterwards, it becomes a disaster. Also, the cops like to sit at the junction of Reforma and Palmas on the Reforma westbound side.

My cousin used to live in Interlomas and was paying around 1700 (including maintenance) for a 3 bedroom apartment (it was enormous). I am not quite positive what you can find the way of a house around there or in Santa Fe for that. Large apartments would definitely be a possibility as would townhomes.

Tecamachalco is just north of that area by the building with the tree in it and they do have some apartment buildings and some smaller townhomes there (you have to look really hard for them), but the houses are going to run super high, like $3000+.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Rodrigo84 said:


> I know exactly where that building is. Right off Palmas on to the Periferico and you can see it.
> 
> You can go from Santa Fe via Reforma an then on to Palmas down to that point by Periferico very easily in the mornings if you are up before 8 a.m. Afterwards, it becomes a disaster. Also, the cops like to sit at the junction of Reforma and Palmas on the Reforma westbound side.
> 
> ...


Yeah...that area by the tree building is a mess right now anyway with the construction of the second floor road that are building.

I think I will do some looking and see what I come up with. Apartments are nice looking from the links I saw. I would need plenty of space. That is a must. Townhomes are ok for us as well. not looking for a castle, but want a place that has a home office space as well.

Thanks again.

Conor


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

conorkilleen said:


> Yeah...that area by the tree building is a mess right now anyway with the construction of the second floor road that are building.
> 
> I think I will do some looking and see what I come up with. Apartments are nice looking from the links I saw. I would need plenty of space. That is a must. Townhomes are ok for us as well. not looking for a castle, but want a place that has a home office space as well.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Google Earth or Google Maps. They have a Street View feature that you can actually take a look at the view at a particular location in Mexico City and the surrounding area (Santa Fe, Interlomas, etc.)


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Rodrigo84 said:


> Take a look at Google Earth or Google Maps. They have a Street View feature that you can actually take a look at the view at a particular location in Mexico City and the surrounding area (Santa Fe, Interlomas, etc.)


jajajaja...Funny you say that....what do you think I have been doing all day when I should have been working?


----------



## ozzmatron (Aug 3, 2011)

Napoles or Del Valle are a couple decent areas. You can find quiet areas in both of them, and can occasionally find a house for rent for an affordable amount. And transportation is a breeze with Insurgentes and the secundo piso very near


----------



## ACE_Gringo (May 3, 2012)

Be prepared for traffic backups like you have never seen. IMHO Mexico City is much busier than NYC any day and time of the week. The good thing is you can almost always find something to do. If you wake up at 2am and are bored you can find something open in that city to go and burn some energy.

The bad thing about that city is the crime and over population. For me, I could not live in a place with so many people concentrated like that.


----------

